
Show HN: iPipeTo, Yeoman ui as a standalone composable cli tool - ruyadorno
https://github.com/ruyadorno/ipt
======
andrefarzat
Clever! Can make several scripts more useful without having to type the args!

------
heldr
So handy!!!

------
obetomuniz
Amazing!

------
benwahh
Great!

